# Site And Server Issues Today?



## FilthyFletch (Oct 29, 2007)

So anyone else having issues getting the site to load up or be found today? Took a few hours but finally the site was found by the browser but clciking the forum posts has been an issue in itself.Usually times out or if you do get to the link it times out when you try to post up..


----------



## POTHEADKATO (Oct 29, 2007)

yea i have can you help me with my questions know one else will


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 29, 2007)

yes i have too many people on


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 29, 2007)

Im lagging some heres mine


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Oct 29, 2007)

*I went through the same thing. Delete your cookies and temp files. Thats what worked for me.*


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 29, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Im lagging some heres mine


 
dangerous posting with new york listed careful


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

oh no, they're gonna find me.


i'm getting better.....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 29, 2007)

lol would be but 2 issues.I use a proxy server to connect to sites a rolling ip with my standard connection and Im no where near NY lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 29, 2007)

My cookies, cahe, browser cahe and all other tracking forums are cleared automatically every 3 hours. I also have an active adware scan and 5 virus scanners running all the time which clear all found info and connection paths.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> My cookies, cahe, browser cahe and all other tracking forums are cleared automatically every 3 hours. I also have an active adware scan and 5 virus scanners running all the time which clear all found info and connection paths.


and a naked chick for an avatar.


----------



## mr.x007 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like i still have dial up


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## mr.x007 (Jun 7, 2009)

Fast Mb/s, Means Fast Growth. This HiJack is taking off! My journal, should be something to watch once I get some pics up.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

Im stuck at 16 megs downloadsw and 900kb upload


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

every time i check mine it gets slower. =/


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

time to clean your system up and get things going... You clean your cache, cookies, histroy and do a defrag lately?


----------



## mr.x007 (Jun 8, 2009)

i pay for 20/10 and im pulling barely 20/2?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

I pay $24.99 a month for 16 mgs which can hit 18 at times but is usually at about 14 during the day and has upload of around 900 kb most the time but can fall to 700 kb. i use comcast


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> time to clean your system up and get things going... You clean your cache, cookies, histroy and do a defrag lately?


it does all that automatically. my cookies/history/cahce clear every time i log off. defrag is auto as well. 

for having this comp online non stop for three years i've had very few issues. knock on wood. i run norton but it expired last month. i should really update that. it's still running it's just not updated.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

Norton is one of two virus programs I uninstall from any machine I find that has it. thats systematatics both do not find many virus or stop programs. Try these programs they are fee and much better. http://www.free-av.com/en/download/1/avira_antivir_personal__free_antivirus.html thats for virus or another good virus scan is http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

then to get loggers and adware encryption software that tarck you and send you garbage emails or pop ups from internal use http://www.lavasoft.com/single/trialpay.php and then the last little program to use and run to clean missed items and to clear invalid registry issues to speed up your puter is http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/ get latest in upper right corner.. These will clean ,repair and prevent just about anything


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Norton is one of two virus programs I uninstall from any machine I find that has it. thats systematatics both do not find many virus or stop programs. Try these programs they are fee and much better. http://www.free-av.com/en/download/1/avira_antivir_personal__free_antivirus.html thats for virus or another good virus scan is http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html
> 
> then to get loggers and adware encryption software that tarck you and send you garbage emails or pop ups from internal use http://www.lavasoft.com/single/trialpay.php and then the last little program to use and run to clean missed items and to clear invalid registry issues to speed up your puter is http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/ get latest in upper right corner.. These will clean ,repair and prevent just about anything





i installed the first one and ran it. it said it found 4 viruses and now wants my money to remove them. nothing's free.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

the anti vir is free no money neede you must have downloaded the wrong opne as its a free program did you select the free version or did you download the professional version?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

heres the direct free link http://download.cnet.com/Avira-AntiVir-Personal-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10322935.html?part=dl-10322935&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlPid=11012914 click the free download with the green looking box

http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&siteId=4&oId=3000-2239_4-10322935&ontId=2239_4&spi=fa64b0bc4d8e0e9557ed1dacd5c84782&lop=link&ltype=dl_dlnow&pid=11024276&mfgId=6290072&merId=6290072&pguid=RxHnmQoPjF0AAD69xoQAAAF9&destUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.cnet.com%2F3001-2239_4-10322935.html%3Fspi%3Dfa64b0bc4d8e0e9557ed1dacd5c84782%26part%3Ddl-10322935

thats the actual link to open the download there


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> the anti vir is free no money neede you must have downloaded the wrong opne as its a free program did you select the free version or did you download the professional version?


i selected the free version. it all downloaded and ran fine. then it wanted me to register and pay so it could "remove" my issues. then my norton popped up and said something was trying to change my settings. so i let norton set everything back to where it was. though that program will open every time i start up now.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

somthings not right as thats a freeware and I just downloaded it again and it doesnt have any pay info..go to your start button then programs then find lavasoft then choose lava soft and it should open. i will uninstall and do a fresh install from the link and see what happens to mine


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok did an uninstall and reinstall...you have the little red square with the umbrella down in your right hand corner task bar right? Just skipped all that registration crap on the install and luke firewalker ran quickmscan then you can choose to run a fullscan from its control interface?Mines scanning now be a bit though this laptop is 500 gb drive


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ok did an uninstall and reinstall...you have the little red square with the umbrella down in your right hand corner task bar right? Just skipped all that registration crap on the install and luke firewalker ran quickmscan then you can choose to run a fullscan from its control interface?Mines scanning now be a bit though this laptop is 500 gb drive


you're not getting what i'm saying. i downloaded it just fine. it scanned just fine. once it finished scanning it would not fix it unless i paid. it's all here. i know how to use it. it just keeps asking for money before it will actually "fix" anything. i just uninstalled it all.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

No I hear what your saying but somthing wasnt right then because it costs nothing to use and install unless you downmload the professional version. i just reinstalled and scanned and it removed just like normal. Thats why i wanted to make sure you had the little red box on the task bar with the umbrella as sometimes if your computer is infected since norton usually doesnt find most items as its the crappest virsu scanner out the virus will hijack your download from antivir and install a different one they sell to you. Anyways not sure just downloaded it and installed it on 2 different computers again and it scanned then when finished asked if I wanted to quaratine or delete to fix issues and then removed them for m??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> No I hear what your saying but somthing wasnt right then because it costs nothing to use and install unless you downmload the professional version. i just reinstalled and scanned and it removed just like normal. Thats why i wanted to make sure you had the little red box on the task bar with the umbrella as sometimes if your computer is infected since norton usually doesnt find most items as its the crappest virsu scanner out the virus will hijack your download from antivir and install a different one they sell to you. Anyways not sure just downloaded it and installed it on 2 different computers again and it scanned then when finished asked if I wanted to quaratine or delete to fix issues and then removed them for m??



well then, you are better than me. 

i clicked "FREE".

i had the little umbrella.


they don't give away 60 dollar programs for free. it ALWAYS turns into some kind of sham. they want to spam you or get your personal info or charge you somehow. they don't just give away FREE software. i don't know why i fell for it in the first place. i know better. 

this is why i just buy norton. throw in the disk and it's done. been using it for YEARS and have had 0 problems. it's this site that needs fixing, not my PC. every other site online is plenty fast enough for me. i didn't realy have an issue in the first place. i do have A LOT of unused programs i could remove though.


----------



## mr.x007 (Jun 9, 2009)

This site and one other "420 friendly" site. are always slowwwwww.


I let Verizon do every thing. back ups, virus scan, repair my computer from their little cubical in india some where. Norton i delete asap, if i get a comp with it. If macafee isn't on it i will install verizon, or avg, and a few others


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

not sure what went wrong for you on the install fdd been using this program for about 5 years always has been free and never has a pay option. I use it when doing virus remval and drive cleans for harddrive repairs. Lot of free programs out there they always give software away its known as freeware. I just do not use norton if you do a simple google you will see why as it misses 50% of all viruses and ranked as one of the worst anti virus softwares around. You can run it and it will say clear then run any other program and it will find all the stuff norton misses but if your happy then iots all good. the reason this site gets slow is its used and grew faster then the servers can handle and switching servers is a pain and time consuming... getting lots of dns errors lately so bandwidth must be becoming an issue...Mcaffeee is another pointless program as it misses a ton of trojans and in the tech circle considered a bigger joke of a program then nortons as its so bad at finding problems its not even worth installing.Letting verizon work your computer is a huge risk as your allowing full access to your drives and since you leave that back port open anyone with basic hack knowledge can get right into your machine and get all your data so your basically leaving your computer open to the biggest risks out there especially if you have a highspeed broadband connection.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> not sure what went wrong for you on the install fdd been using this program for about 5 years always has been free and never has a pay option. I use it when doing virus remval and drive cleans for harddrive repairs. Lot of free programs out there they always give software away its known as freeware. I just do not use norton if you do a simple google you will see why as it misses 50% of all viruses and ranked as one of the worst anti virus softwares around. You can run it and it will say clear then run any other program and it will find all the stuff norton misses but if your happy then iots all good. the reason this site gets slow is its used and grew faster then the servers can handle and switching servers is a pain and time consuming... getting lots of dns errors lately so bandwidth must be becoming an issue...Mcaffeee is another pointless program as it misses a ton of trojans and in the tech circle considered a bigger joke of a program then nortons as its so bad at finding problems its not even worth installing.Letting verizon work your computer is a huge risk as your allowing full access to your drives and since you leave that back port open anyone with basic hack knowledge can get right into your machine and get all your data so your basically leaving your computer open to the biggest risks out there especially if you have a highspeed broadband connection.



do i need to load it all again and take a screen shot? it's like you don't believe me or you think i did something wrong. there was NO INSTALL PROBLEM!!!!!! i have said 3 times now IT ALL INSTALLED AND RAN. then it wanted money to fix it. there was NO PROBLEM with the install. it installed just fine. it ran just fine. there was NO PROBLEM with the install. i had my little umbrella. it wanted MONEY to fix anything. there was NO PROBLEM with the install. I CLICKED free.


----------



## mr.x007 (Jun 9, 2009)

I to tried, it found 2 trojan droppers. and asked to register and fill out billing info to delete and fix.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

ok something wrong here..Mr x007 so when you download and then run the install and it asks you to fill out all the personal info like name address and all of that you just chose skip right then it installs the program when done says successully installed do you want to start a scan now you choose no right? then on your desktopo you have the red icon that says Antivir Antivirus Conctrol Center correct?You right click and it open the Anvira Antivir Personal control panel correct?There are 4 lines of info the second one says Last Completed Scan...probably says never so click the little link that says scan system now. Then Luke firewalker opens an scanning starts should take about 20 minutes to an hour to scan depending on your drive size. Once its done it will list all the found items with a description of what it is and does then you can choose to quarantine or remove by deletion? Then choose fix all and next and it removes them and then says restart to finish removal?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Just use AVG Free (http://free.avg.com/)
It is legitimately free and will never ask you for billing information. 
I too tried Avira and it wanted billing info to remove viruses. What a scam!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok got some screen shots. So you go to the link and open the page and see the download now as shown in the picture which you click and that opens a new page and the download box opens asking if you want to save or run and you choose run.. The second picture shows what it should look like running on your desktop..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

shredder thats where I sent them too just used the manufacturers link which takes you to cnet which is the official download for the free program


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Fletch it doesn't sound like your reading what everyone else is saying. It installs completely fine but when it finds a virus it asks you for billing information in order to remove it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Nah, Avira and AVG free are completely different programs. AVG Free is legit freeware.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

Wait nevermind that version looks different then the original one same name differnt look to it


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

ok from what i am hearing they down load it scan and when it finds a virus they get a message asking for money..Thats how I am interpetting it am i wrong? the issue is there should be no message at all this is 100% free tool freeware no charges to remove thats what i think maybe your not getting. I just did a freesh uninstall went to a site I know puts spyware on my machine. went to the link downloaded the program again downloaded it installed and scanned and it found the virus asked me if I wanted to delete or quarantine so i deleted it and it said next as always then it says items removed please restart to finish removal.Did that thats how it always works except these 2 for some reason. have installed it on over 100 machines and gave link to dozens before and none every got this message they got thats whats weird. As long as you agree to use the personal edition and not the professional then its free


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

See heres the google search showing its a free program downloadable from many mirros....The second one is the usualy download site direct..when you have it running an active virus watch its called AVGuard or AntiVirusGurad AVG and when you manually scan the scanner is called Luke Firewalker


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Avira used to be a nice program, from what I can recall. Now there's a huge popup that shows up when you scan and is apparently trying to charge people to remove viruses. I've read of people having similar problems on other forums.
Solution: use AVG Free (http://free.avg.com/). It's completely fool proof and works great.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you 2 guys either of you post a screen shot of what th scanner looks like when running and the message you get asking for money?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

I dont know its still free as of today and has been last 5 years or so. I just had my buddy download it onto his machine and he ran a scan found some malware and it removed it free for him too so not sure what the thing is


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

I have it doing a deep thorogh scan and will see if it finds anything else if it does I will post screen shiots of what it asks and what it does when removing


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> ok something wrong here..Mr x007 so when you download and then run the install and it asks you to fill out all the personal info like name address and all of that you just chose skip right then it installs the program when done says successully installed do you want to start a scan now you choose no right? then on your desktopo you have the red icon that says Antivir Antivirus Conctrol Center correct?You right click and it open the Anvira Antivir Personal control panel correct?There are 4 lines of info the second one says Last Completed Scan...probably says never so click the little link that says scan system now. Then Luke firewalker opens an scanning starts should take about 20 minutes to an hour to scan depending on your drive size. Once its done it will list all the found items with a description of what it is and does then you can choose to quarantine or remove by deletion? Then choose fix all and next and it removes them and then says restart to finish removal?





it wants MONEY TO REMOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2009)

*unsubscribed*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

lol man fdd your pretty stressed lately might need a vaction soon.. I understand you get the message I am trying to find out why and what it looks like since its not normal and I can't get myself or anyone I have install it to replicate it lol calm and put the purple down


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

Im almost afraid to ask but fdd you see the 2 screen shots I put up of the scanner scanning and the download link is that what you had on your screen when it scanned...dont worry i know "IT ASKS FOR MONEY TO REMOVE!!!" I just wanna figure out why you 2 get that message since I have never seen it


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 11, 2009)

avg or trendmicro, new server comming in this weekend btw


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2009)

rollitup said:


> avg or trendmicro, new server comming in this weekend btw


NEW SERVERS FTW! 
WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 11, 2009)

I would go avg over trend micro and I love new servers means more speed. what i do not like is new servers as it means down times lol


----------



## Supgee3 (Oct 20, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> My cookies, cahe, browser cahe and all other tracking forums are cleared automatically every 3 hours. I also have an active adware scan and 5 virus scanners running all the time which clear all found info and connection paths.


5 virus scanners?
Do you know anything about computers?

You should only be running ONE virus scanner, because the other ones will confuse each other for viruses (because they inject into processes & read whatever is in memory).

Seriously dude, do some research because 5 virus scanners is not helping whatsoever.


----------

